# Babies need homes. Columbus, Ohio.



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

I've got 17 babies here in Columbus, Ohio needing good homes.
I already have over a dozen happy and well cared for rats and don't want to end up neglecting any of them.
The mother is a rat that was given to me at a local pet store by a retired breeder... unfortunately she came with bonus rats.

The babies will be weened in time for christmas so if anyone wants a pair or more please get ahold of me.
I don't want anything for them, but if anyone wants to throw extra rat food my way in gratitude I won't object. ^_^


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I would charge at least a 10$ fee, unless you know the person Is a rat lover.
I have heard stories of people adopting out rats for free to a seemingly kind person, only to have the babies fed to snakes.
The fee would also cover any expenses you had for the baby.


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm rehoming them for 5 bucks each so 10$ a pair.
I figure this will compensate me for the extra food and ensure a good home. 

So far I have 5 interested parties and an actual rat rescue place near me for the others.

Oh and it got a little worse, the original mommy's (Eve) sister (Dawn) had babies too. >.>

Eve's Babies: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623005256592/
Dawn's Babies: : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623005252232/


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You may have more luck with rehoming on other forums such as goosemoose, ratshack, bruxnboggle and florida rat list. Even more so with this forum now being full of spam.

Good luck!


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

**Updated** Sorry it took so long I got busy over the weekend with things, ratties still need homes!
**Updated** I have 10 males (Black/Hooded/White) and 6 females (Cream/Black).
**Updated** Photos here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157622964417069/


----------

